# Spinning reel?



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

I have bass fished for many years with bait casters. Looking 
For advice from some of the best.
I'm looking for a spinning reel to use for skipping soft plastics under docks.
Any advice would be great.
Would like to stay under $ 125.

Thanks

PS. I have tried it many times with a bait caster......not going to happen! Lol


----------



## Little Mac (Apr 29, 2015)

The H2O Express combos @ Academy are pretty nice & are reasonable. I think I paid $85 each for the ones I bought


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Penn Battle II
$75 https://www.amazon.com/Penn-Battle-...2667&sr=8-1&keywords=penn+battle+2&th=1&psc=1


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Thanks for the help. I'll check them out.


----------



## yakfisher (Jul 23, 2005)

X2 on the battle 2, bought my daughter one last year and its a great little reel. I like it better than my Spin fisher Vs


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Do not whatever you do buy a shimano. They are trash. No longer made in Japan. I just purchased 2 penn battle reels and really like them. Also the guide I just fished with in Venice for Redfish only uses them. He had a pile of them he used for 3years with no problems. Downside which doesn't bother me ..they are a little heavy but made well.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I don't personally own one, but I think I have read 100 positive reports on the Penn Battle (or Battle II), and no negatives.
It seems it would have to be on your short list.


----------



## big D. (Apr 10, 2010)

I'm a fan of the penn battle myself, but plan to check out the new spinning reels from 13 fishing...I really like their bait cast reels!

http://www.13fishing.com/creed-gt/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

I like Penn. I have a few Penn Fierce set ups


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Thanks guys. I'll take a look at the Penn on my way home today. Sounds like that's going to be the one.


----------



## BobBobber (Aug 29, 2015)

Okuma 40a with baitrunner, light graphite body made to take saltwater. We use for freshwater now. Have 8 of them. Sell for between $85 and $120 depending on sale or vendor.


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

Just me I suppose, but I'm a fan of the Mitchell 300's


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Penn Battle


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

Don't get the Penn Spinfisher V. I've had problems with mine. Only had it a year and it is back at FTU with Warren for the 2nd time.


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

So, what does the battle have over my cheap Mitchell's? I have a dozen or so. The auto reverse wears out after 30-40 years. The new ones are smooth. I have so many after losing bids on several old Garcia models, I outbid a half dozen by accident. When they quit, I bought the new Mitchell's on ugly sticks. Kids lose them, I keep my cool!


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

Mark I'll have to side with you. I have several of the Old Mitchell Avocets that I have fished for years with no maintenance what so ever. Great reels.


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

scwine said:


> Penn Battle II
> $75 http://www.amazon.com/Penn-Battle-S...2667&sr=8-1&keywords=penn+battle+2&th=1&psc=1


 Cant go wrong with this, I have fished mine (1000 on up to the 8000) with braid and mono for years now with not one issue.


----------



## wwind3 (Sep 30, 2009)

Have been using these for years. I like that with a slight reverse of the handle the bail release trigger is always at the top --I use braid and have never had a problem--and I probably own a dozen. And they are about 12-14 bucks.
They have 3 different sizes/spool capacities. Have caught a few stripers and they haven't torn one up. Not sure what a steady diet of stripers will do the drag system.

Good luck....

http://www.ruralking.com/shimano-ix...g+-+sporting+goods&utm_content=sporting+goods


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I had a lot of fun with light spinning gear for medium sized stripers, but when those zebras get over 25" consistently the reel foot will break from the torque on those smaller than 4000 class.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

shadslinger said:


> I had a lot of fun with light spinning gear for medium sized stripers, but when those zebras get over 25" consistently the reel foot will break from the torque on those smaller than 4000 class.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gota go with that last part..Them 25" are real Tigers and make a Redfish look like a Sissy...And as far as Reel brand goes lots of good out there and without salt water corrosion to deal with the list is ever bigger...


----------



## DenHaire (May 16, 2016)

I faced the same issue and have been exceptionally happy with the Shimano 2500 series. Something like the Sedona runs $69 at Academy. Four ball bearings and flawless casting skipping jerk baits and frogs under overhanging brush and under docks. Love them.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BobBobber (Aug 29, 2015)

Had several Shimano corrode in saltwater, even when washed every time. No problem with Okuma 40a.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Very unhappy with Shimano. I was always a Shimano guy but the new reels under $100 are trash. Read post page 1. Service also sticks.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Penn Battle 4000, tell them SS sent ya.


----------



## Catfish Kyle (Mar 7, 2016)

I have 2 Penn Battle 5000 and 2 Penn Battle 6000 that I use for Trophy catfish, I've had them for 5 years and have not had any problems, my wife caught a 40# blue on 20# test, no problem, the drag brake is excellent. I respool each year with academy h2o express before winter.


----------



## Catfish Kyle (Mar 7, 2016)

Penn Reels


----------

